# Doinker Avancee' Review



## ScarletArrows (May 25, 2007)

Was in the market for a new single rod stabilizer and ordered it directly from the guys and gals at Doinker. Why not right? Everyone wants a doinker...I was interesting in seeing what this new and improved style suppressor was all about. Very impressed with the overall customer service. In the process of trying to understand the way the new dampener that replaced the a-bomb works I talked with Emerson the shop manager and Eric the VP of the company. Gotta say they went to great lengths to make me understand how the it works. I ended up ordering a new dampener for a back weight, a top rod, and a new 30" main rod.

My initial impression of stuff is that its very good looking.
My stress test upon the rod showed me that its is very stiff (stuck it between my legs and tried to bend it...not very scientific but try that with your Beiter or quadra-flex rod sometime . Only bending I could make it do was towards then end of the rod, and it was very minor. 

I proceeded to stack upon the approx 8 oz.+ of weight I like upon the end of my main rod. Unfortunatly I had to reset the new doinker suppressor by removing the c-clamp (no easy feat btw) and move the suppressor rubber deeper inside the end of the rod because all that weight had the rubber bending like a limp noodle....sadly this is something Eric told me would not be an issue but if it was the process I went through to correct it would be the only effective fix. In this sense the A-Bomb was a much more robust and stiffer way to support weights and get effective dampening as well. I did find that by removing one of the two pieces of suppressor rubber and adding a few washers that fit inside the dampener housing, that is effectively supported the weights much better and allowed them to sit virtually right against the machined aluminum on the edge of the suppressor.
Let me tell you when I got done with it those weights ain't wiggling/ hanging limply anymore:wink:

My advice for anyone whom likes a ton of weight on their rod is to buy the new elite supressor instead of the avancee' style suppressor...it supports weight better, due to its larger area. This may be a good bit of advice for the guys at Doinker and YOU could possibly get this as a custom order...never hurts to ask.

I only know the larger suppressor works better to support weight because the new top rod and back weight I ordered use the new larger suppressor and universal weights....more surface area, and thicker rubber pieces. 

The top rod btw is an excellent design. Very clean looking. Allows for the same dampening as the older style a-bomb while pushing the weight farther from the bow.

Now as to how they shoot....HOLY CRAP!...its awesome!:thumbs_up. First shot my boss says to me ..."damn... that made the bow a lot quieter" I had to agree. My bow went from being one of the loudest upon our indoor lines, to being easily one of the quietest.
Bow didn't have as much felt vibrations to it either...upon further inspection I found this probably had more to do with the length of rubber that is suspended inside the rod from the end suppressor (which is removable btw for those who don't want it).

I had to move some weight around because the feel of the weight distribution was a bit different vs. my former hodge podge set up (not to say there was anything wrong with that set up...just feels different when your not using an extender to make a 28" rod 31" much more stable and less weight closer to the hand vs a 30" rod). And the rod change did move my impact point a bit to the right (approx. 1inch) but overall it didn't change my tune very much....sickly enough I do feel the rods have improved my grouping...but then again that could all be the "new and improved" effect we all have when putting something new upon our bow---makes you shoot better for about 2 weeks then ....back to the same old same old.

Overall I think the rod is good, and well constructed vs. what I have shot in the past from other companies, and other doinkers such as the quadra-flex. It doesn't wiggle around and is very ridgid, supports the weights well (with modification). I can say I have shot several good scores with them now and I ain't taken em off anytime soon.:thumbs_up


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

That's good to hear. I have always shot and loved Doinkers, and I am personally sad to see the A-Bomb go. It was an amazing little shock absorber they had. I am happy to hear that they still take out the vibration and noise. :thumbs_up


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Eric is good people. Not the usual "ego" you encounter at some of the successful archery companies. He's always very pleasant, professional and has time to answer questions. Which is one reason I shoot their products. 

And they are top of the line products too.

John.


----------

